# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  هندسه ۲

## alish78

سلام دوستان
من امسال مشکل شدیدی با هندسه ۲ دارم به شکلی که عملا هیچی ازش نمیفهمم و فقط باید حفظ کنم[emoji58] 
حالا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم با این درس
سیر تا پیاز هندسه هم دارم ولی هیچی ازش نمیفهمم
البته اینم بگم تو نوبت اول هم مستمر هم پایانی تو برگه ۲۰ شدم
لطفا کمک کنید

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## NMGTAV

ببین تیپ سوالات هندسه توی امتحانای تشریحی زمین تا اسمون با تیپ سوالات تستی فرق داره، بهترین کار اینه که بشینی تست کار کنی، حالا که سیر تا پیاز داری واسه اثبات ها و درسنامه به نظرم کتاب نشر الگو تست (جلد آبی) بگیر (3 بعدی نگیری!) بشین خلاصه درس های اون رو بخون و تست بزن، هر بحثی رو هم از درسنامه خوندی تست بزن (مثلا کمان درخور رو خوندی برو یه سری تست کار کن، نه اینجوری که کل فصل 2 رو بخونی بعدش تازه بری تست بزنی) اگر هم دیدی درس رو نهفمیدی اون قسمت رو از رو سیر تا پیاز هم بخون و بازم تست بزن و حتما هم پاسخ های تشریحی رو چک کن چون بعضی سوالا رو میبینی اصلا از یه راه دیگه رفته و وقتی تو اینا رو میبینی کم کم ذهنت اماده تر میشه واسه حل سوالای هندسه
موفق باشی

----------


## alish78

دوستان دیگه هم نظرشونو بگن

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## NMGTAV

از بچه های رشته ریاضی خیلی کم داریم تو انجمن  :Yahoo (4):  زیاد منتظر نباش کسی جوابتو بده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alish78

> از بچه های رشته ریاضی خیلی کم داریم تو انجمن  زیاد منتظر نباش کسی جوابتو بده


ریاضیا که کلا کمن[emoji23] 
ولی اونایی که هستنم ماشالا همه حرفه این

----------


## mostafa181

عرضم به حضور شما که من همه ی کتاب ها رو بررسی کردم هیچ کتابی مثل همون سیر تا پیاز جامع و کامل نبود منم پارسال خیلی مشکل داشتم باهاش ولی نمیدونم چطور امسال که میخونم زیاد باهاش مشکل ندارم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
گذشت زمان همه چی رو حل میکنه نگران نباش  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## vahidz771

اثبات که تو کنکور ازت نمیخوان ، امسال رو یجوری بگذرون برای کنکور اوضاع بهتر میشه ؛ کلا تشریحی به تستی خیلی فرق میکنه و فقط لازمه فرمول حفظ کنی نه اثبات! ( البته خلاقیت تو سوال خیلی مهم تر میشه :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشی .

----------


## alish78

> عرضم به حضور شما که من همه ی کتاب ها رو بررسی کردم هیچ کتابی مثل همون سیر تا پیاز جامع و کامل نبود منم پارسال خیلی مشکل داشتم باهاش ولی نمیدونم چطور امسال که میخونم زیاد باهاش مشکل ندارم 
> گذشت زمان همه چی رو حل میکنه نگران نباش


یعنی یهویی برات راحت شد؟[emoji52] 
یا اینکه خودت تمرین کردی

----------


## alish78

> اثبات که تو کنکور ازت نمیخوان ، امسال رو یجوری بگذرون برای کنکور اوضاع بهتر میشه ؛ کلا تشریحی به تستی خیلی فرق میکنه و فقط لازمه فرمول حفظ کنی نه اثبات! ( البته خلاقیت تو سوال خیلی مهم تر میشه
> موفق باشی .


اره دقیقا خودمم همین فکرو میکنم

----------


## Ali_77

تو کنکور کلا سوالا با نهایی فرق داره.10 تا تست بزنی میگیری چی میگم.

----------


## roc

> یعنی یهویی برات راحت شد؟[emoji52] 
> یا اینکه خودت تمرین کردی



اگه سومی فقط تست بزن 

هندسه درس کمی نیست 

به قول معلممون هر کی هندسش خوب باشه ریاضیشم عالیه 

ولی بر عکسش اصلا صادق نیست 

اونی که میگه راحت شد برام 

تو سال خودش با هندسه زیاد ور رفته 

زهن یه زمان می خواد تا مطالب خونده شد رو سر و سامون بده 

و هر چه سن ادم بالا میره ذهن توانایی درک مطلب شم بالا میره 

و میبینی اون مطلبی که سال پیش برات سخت بود امسال اسون تر میشه 

پس سعی کن که یکی از دو حالتو انتخواب کنی 

1. با هندسه همش ور بری و نگی سخته و نمی فهممش حتی شده راه حلاشم به خاطرت بسپاری بسپار (ولی حفظشون نکن)

اونوقتخواهیدیدکهباگذرزمان  براتاسونترمیشه

2. کلا بی خیالش شو 
چون 99% هندسه رو اونطور که باید تدریس نمی کنن

همش اثبات یعنی چی ؟؟؟

من نمی فهمم 

من خودم به شخصه از اثبات فراری هستم ولی وقتی مطلبی رو می فهمم تا اثباتشو نخونم نمی تونم به کار ببیرمش 

حالا تو هندسه بر عکسه 

از ب بسم الله اثبات شروع میشه (صفحات اول کتاب رو ببیبنید )

تا اخر ین صفحه کتاب 

یکی هم نیست بگه اخه اثباتی که طرف با ازمایش بهش رسیدهع ما از کجامون در بیاریم بنویسیم 

حالا شما اگه می خوایی کار کنی دنبال اثباتش نرو دنبال کار بردش برو یعنی تست بزن یا سوال تشریحی حل کن

موفق باشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alish78

> اگه سومی فقط تست بزن 
> 
> هندسه درس کمی نیست 
> 
> به قول معلممون هر کی هندسش خوب باشه ریاضیشم عالیه 
> 
> ولی بر عکسش اصلا صادق نیست 
> 
> اونی که میگه راحت شد برام 
> ...


مرسی واقعا ممنون از کمکت
فقط یه سوالی که مونده اینه که اگه فقط تست بزنم واسه امتحان نهایی چکار باید بکنم
و اینکه چه کتابی خوبه واسه تست؟

----------


## roc

> مرسی واقعا ممنون از کمکت
> فقط یه سوالی که مونده اینه که اگه فقط تست بزنم واسه امتحان نهایی چکار باید بکنم
> و اینکه چه کتابی خوبه واسه تست؟


اگه

امتحان نهایی داری یه کاری بکن 

کل اثبات هایی که تو هندسه دو هست 

60 تا اصلی و 60 تا فرعی 
هارو تو یه دفتر پشت سر هم ردیف کن 

و موقع امتحان نهایی از رو او نا بخون و تمرین کن 

حتما از الان این کار رو بکن
و اثبات هارو تمرین کن تا یادت باشن 
به صورت سوالا هم حواست باشه که 

خیلی به هم نزدیکن و 
همینم باعث اشتباه تو امتحان نهایی میشه 

نگو اثبات این خیلی طولانییه نمیاد 
یه سوال بود تو امتحان نهایی ما که راحت نصف صفحه جواب داشت (با خط ریز)

ولی اصلا درگیر اثباتا نباش برا کنکور 

در کنار این ها هم تست بزن برا هندسه و سعی کن کاربرداشونو درک کنی 
کلا سوالی که اثباتی نباشه خیلی کم هست تو خود کتاب هندسه که 
شاید یکی دو تا از اون ها هم بدن ولی اکثرشون اثباتن 
که توی تمریناشم می بینی (به اینا میگفتیم اثبات های فرعی)

کتاب 

نشر الگو 

بگیر و کلا برا ریاضیات چند منبعی باش 

تک منبع بودن + یه معلم ضعیف داشتن 

ضعیفت میکنه 

سیر تا پیازم خوبه 

تو گاج سفید منصف شکری دهه 80 هم که سولای سخت زیاده که حریف بطلبه 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (4): 

اونایی هم که ازبین بچهایی ریاضی میرن سراغ هندسه 

یه طوری هستن که بچه های دیگه باهاشون کنار نمیان پس بهتره صداشو تو مدرسه در نیاری  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alish78

> اگه
> 
> امتحان نهایی داری یه کاری بکن 
> 
> کل اثبات هایی که تو هندسه دو هست 
> 
> 60 تا اصلی و 60 تا فرعی 
> هارو تو یه دفتر پشت سر هم ردیف کن 
> 
> ...


الان من سیر تا پیاز دارم یعنی کافیه یا تست نشر الگو هم بگیرم؟
چرا بچه ها کنار نمیان؟[emoji23]

----------


## roc

> الان من سیر تا پیاز دارم یعنی کافیه یا تست نشر الگو هم بگیرم؟
> چرا بچه ها کنار نمیان؟[emoji23]


ببین

اگه همه چیو از همین کتابت متوجه میشی که همین عالیه 

اگه نه اونم بگیر تا یه جور کمکت کنه 

با اریه راه حل های متفاوت 

کنار نمیان 
چون حسودیشون میشه 

گفتم که 
هر کی هندسش واقعا خوب باشه 
ریاضیاتشم خوبه 
ولی برعکسش درست نیست :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3): 

+ جو هم کنکوریه و بیشتر ناامیدت میکنن تا بخوان تشویقت کنن
چون خودشون از عهدش بر نمیان :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alish78

> ببین
> 
> اگه همه چیو از همین کتابت متوجه میشی که همین عالیه 
> 
> اگه نه اونم بگیر تا یه جور کمکت کنه 
> 
> با اریه راه حل های متفاوت 
> 
> کنار نمیان 
> ...


اها مرسی
واقعا ممنون بابت کمکتون خیلی راهنماییاتون مفید بود

----------

